# Cheap Smartwatch



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm looking for an affordable smartwatch possibly under $40 if you know anything. Main use would just be tracking when I jog. I already looked for some options and I have Sepver SN05 as first option. Others I've seen on this list looked great but I'm not sure about their tracking accuracy.

Oh. By the way i'll connect it with my iPhone 7Plus so it should be compatible with apple phones.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

There is one mentioned here for $40: https://www.digitaltrends.com/dtdeals/best-smartwatch-deals/


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

SpywareDr said:


> There is one mentioned here for $40: https://www.digitaltrends.com/dtdeals/best-smartwatch-deals/


Well, I looked at it and it is for kids.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep, for a mere $40 the pickings are pretty slim.


----------



## GrinHulk (Aug 12, 2018)

SpywareDr said:


> Yep, for a mere $40 the pickings are pretty slim.


Yeah, totally understand. Thanks for the tip!


----------

